# Greyhound trailer music



## Architekton (Mar 6, 2020)

Just watched Greyhound with Tom Hanks trailer and the "music" in it is absolutely terrible. To me it sounds like someone took a basic stock braams and fx library and just copy pasted it all over the place. No emotion, no nothing. Totally doesnt add up to the atmosphere, a big miss if you ask me. This sounds like it was made for some 2nd grade scifi movie from 2003. How did this went through producers, how could someone release this and say its good? There is so many talented people around who dont get a chance, but some "low talent" (at least judging by the trailer music) gets this chance? Dont understand that.

Link to trailer:


----------



## I like music (Mar 6, 2020)

Architekton said:


> Just watched Greyhound with Tom Hanks trailer and the "music" in it is absolutely terrible. To me it sounds like someone took a basic stock braams and fx library and just copy pasted it all over the place. No emotion, no nothing. Totally doesnt add up to the atmosphere, a big miss if you ask me. This sounds like it was made for some 2nd grade scifi movie from 2003. How did this went through producers, how could someone release this and say its good? There is so many talented people around who dont get a chance, but some "low talent" (at least judging by the trailer music) gets this chance? Dont understand that.
> 
> Link to trailer:




Some 2nd grade film in 2003 would probably have better music 

First, I don't like the trailer music here whatsoever. I can see what the intent was, so I can imagine it being quite liked by a number of people. But for me, the direction it went in, made me want to turn the trailer off. Second, I don't think the trailer was particularly good either, which couldn't have helped. Felt very very disjointed and yet told me too much about the film. I think it just told me most of the fecking story!!! I don't want to watch the film now, because I feel like I've seen it anyway.


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 6, 2020)

Architekton said:


> Just watched Greyhound with Tom Hanks trailer and the "music" in it is absolutely terrible. To me it sounds like someone took a basic stock braams and fx library and just copy pasted it all over the place. No emotion, no nothing. Totally doesnt add up to the atmosphere, a big miss if you ask me. This sounds like it was made for some 2nd grade scifi movie from 2003. How did this went through producers, how could someone release this and say its good? There is so many talented people around who dont get a chance, but some "low talent" (at least judging by the trailer music) gets this chance? Dont understand that.
> 
> Link to trailer:





interesting. i was just googling who made the music cuz i like it so much. and found this thread. some of the sound design is amazing. And its submarine like sounds make it very fitting for the trailer. Some braams do sound more familar but they seem to evolve or get filtered out and then other sounds come up. some sounds seem to be made with animals and mixed with submarine sounds or some other mpre advance sound design tehcniques. 
this is the modern style sounds that trailers nowadays use.

but maybe you where looking with something with orchestra? 

cuz using full orchestra is defenitly going to sound dated very fast and the trailer is so long itll be a wash by the time it goes to the big final.


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 6, 2020)

I like music said:


> d yet told me too much about the film. I think it just told me most of the fecking story!!! I don't want to watch the film now, because I feel like I've seen it anyway.



its a good point. i dont think its only this trailer. most trailers ive seen recently i feel like i dont need to go to the movies anymore to see it.

i thought it was only me since i worked in post distribution and watched SOOO many freking movies back when delivering stuff to netflix that i feel everything ever has been done. like this trailer seems its just The enemy below, U-571, Das Boot but with tom hanks. which is why i thought using sound design with hair raising tension and ommiting orchestra was a clever way of selling something thats been done so much and differenciating it w recent releases in the genre like 1917.


And also, maybe its not obvious but in that video its TWO trailers in one. its for the new social media crowd flipping facebook and youtube for the next fix and then the longer trailer for those interested. 
so it seems soooo long. normally the small pre trailer is a lot shorter but this one seems longer and then the loong version.


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 6, 2020)

HEre is more of that style of music (its different tracks in one)



i just love it. its so cool and new/different.


----------



## sIR dORT (Mar 6, 2020)

I actually thought it was really cool. Different for sure, so I can understand why some wouldn't like that but in terms of emotion, I think it had the simple goal of communicating an extreme degree of tension, which I thought it did well. So was it ridiculously creative? Definitely not. Did it accomplish what was most likely the goal of brutal tension? I think so. 

I agree that the trailer gave away to much, but I still think I'll definitely go see it. Then again, I'm such a sucker for war movies


----------



## davidson (Mar 6, 2020)

I just watched the trailer for the first time and I thought it was extremely well edited and works brilliantly. Made me want to go watch the movie, so job done.


----------



## erica-grace (Mar 10, 2020)

davidson said:


> I just watched the trailer for the first time and I thought it was extremely well edited and works brilliantly. Made me want to go watch the movie, so job done.



Agreed. 

The music here is not the most original, but it is well crafted and works extremely well in the context of how the trailer was cut.


----------



## Consona (Mar 11, 2020)

Architekton said:


> Just watched Greyhound with Tom Hanks trailer and the "music" in it is absolutely terrible. To me it sounds like someone took a basic stock braams and fx library and just copy pasted it all over the place. No emotion, no nothing. Totally doesnt add up to the atmosphere, a big miss if you ask me. This sounds like it was made for some 2nd grade scifi movie from 2003. How did this went through producers, how could someone release this and say its good? There is so many talented people around who dont get a chance, but some "low talent" (at least judging by the trailer music) gets this chance? Dont understand that.
> 
> Link to trailer:



Just wait for the actual movie score sounding exactly like this.


----------



## Soundlex (Mar 11, 2020)

Clearly, nobody here works in the trailer business or so it seems as you would know how up to date this trailer is compared to the "2003" ones...
Trailers are commercials, nothing more. A commercial for a movie but a commercial still.
This one is very well crafted and efficient, the sound design is beautiful even though sometimes it makes the U boat sound like a T-rex but that's a choice they made and I can see why they went that path. Commercials are subjectives, 50% chances you won't like it...this is exactly what's happening here in the comments.


----------



## I like music (Mar 11, 2020)

Soundlex said:


> Clearly, nobody here works in the trailer business or so it seems as you would know how up to date this trailer is compared to the "2003" ones...
> Trailers are commercials, nothing more. A commercial for a movie but a commercial still.
> This one is very well crafted and efficient, the sound design is beautiful even though sometimes it makes the U boat sound like a T-rex but that's a choice they made and I can see why they went that path. Commercials are subjectives, 50% chances you won't like it...this is exactly what's happening here in the comments.



Not to my liking, but I can see that it has wide appeal. What I did find odd was the trailer itself, which gave quite a bit away. But then maybe with a film like this, it doesn't matter so much (or perhaps you do need to give a fair bit away to distinguish it)


----------



## Greg (Mar 11, 2020)

Emotion and nuance will become cool again someday. Obviously this movie is a little flat and the editors are working with what they've got. You should be thrilled its not a pop song cover tbh


----------



## Consona (Mar 11, 2020)

Soundlex said:


> but that's a choice they made and I can see why they went that path.


I think everyone can see why did they do that. Because it's trendy, there's not some big mystery behind it. It's just another Zimmer-clone stuff with thudding low synths, watches ticking and aggressive electronic sound design in place of music.



Soundlex said:


> Clearly, nobody here works in the trailer business or so it seems as you would know how up to date this trailer is compared to the "2003" ones...


Yea, it has more wruuuuuuuuum and braaaaaaaaam, so it's more up to date. Again, we all get it, I think.

Some of us just don't like it.


----------



## Soundlex (Mar 11, 2020)

Consona said:


> I think everyone can see why did they do that. Because it's trendy, there's not some big mystery behind it. It's just another Zimmer-clone stuff with thudding low synths, watches ticking and aggressive electronic sound design in place of music.
> 
> Yea, it has more wruuuuuuuuum and braaaaaaaaam, so it's more up to date. Again, we all get it, I think.
> 
> Some of us just don't like it.


Clearly not everyone can see it as you just missed the point. Every music that doesn't have secondary dominants and woodwinds is not another Zimmer clone...so tired of that thing...especially since Zimmer never sound like a trailer. Really.

And I don't like the latest Iphone commercial but it's irrelevant. This trailer music was not made to be enjoyed by the public as a soundtrack, it's made to sell a product. Anyway, very tricky subject that can't be summarized easily.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 12, 2020)

erica-grace said:


> Agreed.
> 
> The music here is not the most original, but it is well crafted and works extremely well in the context of how the trailer was cut.



I agree. IMO, it's well done. In a movie theatre, the sound design elements in this trailer are probably HUGE.


----------



## MA-Simon (Mar 14, 2020)

Abysmal trailer. Music perfectly fits it though. I do not blame the composer here.
With a trailer cut like this, what else can you make? So it is a good job.

But I don't understand this, you have Tom Hanks.
Tom Hanks is 100% tear-jerking emotion.
It is a war-drama kind of film.
I just do not understand this cut.

It makes everything look cheap.

Edit:
So full of american cheese.


----------



## Greg (Mar 14, 2020)

Did anyone catch the "screenplay by Tom Hanks" at the end?


----------



## Consona (Mar 14, 2020)

Soundlex said:


> Clearly not everyone can see it as you just missed the point. Every music that doesn't have secondary dominants and woodwinds is not another Zimmer clone...so tired of that thing...especially since Zimmer never sound like a trailer. Really.


Not another Zimmer clone?
Really?...











Soundlex said:


> And I don't like the latest Iphone commercial but it's irrelevant. This trailer music was not made to be enjoyed by the public as a soundtrack, it's made to sell a product. Anyway, very tricky subject that can't be summarized easily.


It's made to sell the product by sounding trendy.


----------



## Greg (Mar 14, 2020)

Consona said:


> Not another Zimmer clone?
> Really?...
> 
> 
> ...




Lol too true. The trailer houses and creatives desperately want to be fresh and creative but I think it constantly gets shut down by the studio and they go with whatever worked for the last movie. Thank fuck for the handful of visionary directors that don't let the studio heads make the trailer.


----------



## erica-grace (Mar 15, 2020)

@*gsilbers*


Hi - wher'ed the SC track go? I really liked it!


----------

